# Alessandra Ambrosio backstage during the 2011 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show in New York City - November 9, 2011 (x50) Update



## Kurupt (13 Nov. 2011)

222832




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


 

​


----------



## Magni (13 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio backstage during the 2011 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show in New York City - November 9, 2011 (x13)*

sehr schöne Bilder von Alessandra. Danke dafür.


----------



## Dana k silva (13 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio backstage during the 2011 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show in New York City - November 9, 2011 (x13)*

Thanks for Alessandra!


----------



## BlueLynne (13 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio backstage during the 2011 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show in New York City - November 9, 2011 (x13)*

:thx: für Alessandra


----------



## beachkini (20 Nov. 2011)

(37 Dateien, 48.591.996 Bytes = 46,34 MiB)


----------



## Dana k silva (20 Nov. 2011)

Thanks for more those pics!


----------



## raffi1975 (21 Nov. 2011)

sind schon fantastische Frauen :thx:


----------

